# Filmmusik -> Programm



## Carndret (8. März 2002)

Ich wollte unbedingt mal wissen mit welchem Programm die Filmmusik gemacht wird. Vor einigen Wochen war doch Hans Zimmer in Deutschland, der für viele Filme die Musik gemacht hat. 
In der Harald Schmidt Show hat doch Herr Zimmer dem Harald eine Version von dem Programm geschenkt, mit dem er auch arbeitet.
Nun wollte ich mal wissen wie das Programm heißt bzw. von welcher Firma das ist.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (8. März 2002)

Im *erschwinglichen* Bereich ist fürn PC die Kombi aus Cubase VST 5.0 und Wavelab 4.0 mit n paar SoftwareSynthies (z.b. reaktor) ideal.
Da kommst du unter 3000€ davon. (schneller Rechner Pflicht)
Da ist dann ein Schwellenwert erreicht. Um dann bessere Software zu bekommen brauchst du neue Hardware (Soundkarte um 6000€ und so )
Das sind dann ProTools Systeme.
Sowas wie SiliconGraphics für Graphisches.
Ich weiß nun nicht wieviel Ahnung du hast (bin im Soundforum nicht zuhause) aber ich denke für alle Homeanwendungen reicht Cubase. Da musst du dich erst mal reinfuchsen. Das ist nicht wie Magix á la Drag n Drop und schwups ist das Liedchen fertig. Cubase ist ein komplettes Studio.

Ach und ausserdem arbeitet der Zimmer mit tausenden Programmen. Von allen das Beste. Ausserdem deckt eins immer nur einen Bereich ab.


----------



## Arno (9. März 2002)

Hi Carndret!

Hans Zimmer arbeitet aus alter Verbundenheit zu Karl Steinberg
fast ausschliéßlich mit Cubase.

Das Programm, welches Du in der Harald-Schmidt-Show gesehen hast,
war das "Producer-Pack" der Firma Steinberg (bestehend aus Cubase
5.0 und Halion). Halion ist ein viritueller Sampler.

Es wird sich von allein verstehen, dass die Fa. Steinberg Herrn 
Hans Zimmer allein aus werbetaktischen Gründen alle Plugins und VST-Instrumente kostenlos zur Verfügung stellt.

Bessere Werbund für diese Produkte gibt es wohl kaum.


Gruß

Arno


----------



## BubiBohnensack (9. März 2002)

@Arno:

Sicher das der nur Cubase benutzt?
Ist doch der der auch Gladiator gemacht hat, und auf der Bonusdisc sitzt er vor nem ganz anderen System.


----------



## Psyclic (10. März 2002)

wenn ich das mal so sagen darf...
ich bin zu blöd für cubase...
passt nich in den thread
hat auch nix mit der frage zu tun
wollts blos mal sagen


----------



## momohk (20. März 2002)

Hier muß man mal wieder unterscheiden.

Protools kann grundsätzlich nicht mehr sondern um einiges weniger als Cubase/nuendo.

Die protooldkarten haben ganz gute audiowerte, aber auch nichts, was den preis rechtfertigen würde.

Also für's reinschnuppern cubase oder nuendo und für profis cubas oder nuendo 

Gruessle

Momo

P.S. Prottols sucks !!!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (29. Mai 2002)

Ich bin jetzt von Cubase auf Logic umgestiegen. Das ist meiner Meinung nach deutlich besser. Das Prinzip ist ja eingentlich das Gleiche aber ich komme mit Logic Platinum 5.0 und dem Sampler + Rhodes Piano + Synthies viel besser klar.
Empfehlung an alle! Bei Logic ist nähmlich schon ein prima Sampler enthalten.
Ich finde das Programm einfach spitze. Ist de Fakto auch Standard im Musikbiz oder?


----------

